# simple cooking recipe



## firem (Apr 3, 2013)

249075302.jpg




__
firem


__
Apr 3, 2013








1 1/2 lbs. chicken wings, disjointed
1 med. egg
1/2 c. soy sauce
2 tbsp. garlic powder
1/4 tsp. ginger powder
1 med. onion, finely diced
2 c. finely crushed corn flakes

Mix together egg, soy sauce, garlic powder and ginger powder. Set aside. On wax paper, mix together crushed corn flakes and diced onion. Dip each wing in soy sauce mixture, then roll in corn flakes and onion. In glass baking dish, cover and cook wings on high (9) for 20 minutes, or until cooked. Remove covering halfway through cooking. Use 13"x9" baking dish. Yield: 24 appetizers.


----------

